# Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?



## ra_ll_ik (7. Dez. 2007)

Moin
alle Jahre wieder ist Angebotszeit.

Welches Mikroskop ist vorzuziehen?


http://www.aldi-essen.de/OFFER_D_DO/OFFER_50/OFF05.SHTML

prarellel dazu hat Lidl auch eines...:



Was meint ihr?


----------



## Armin (7. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hy,

ich würde das von Lidl nehmen, da es auch über einen Kreuztisch verfügt.
Einen ausührlichen Testbericht findest du hier : 

Ich habe auch das Bresser und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Gruß Armin


----------



## ra_ll_ik (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Sonst keine weiteren Meinungen ?


----------



## Joachim (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Moin, sind wohl doch einige schon im Weihnachtswahn  

Ich hab selber keines, aber von den angepriesenen Daten her würd ich Armin zustimmen - scheint das bessere Gerät zu sein.


----------



## zaphod (11. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hallo Ralf, 

kommt wohl drauf an, was Du damit anstellen willst. 
Ich selbst besitze auch noch keines, spiele aber mit dem Gedanken, mir eins zuzulegen. Bei mir ginge es aber um Pilz-Mikroskopie, da sind möglicherweise andere Ansprüche an die Hardware (z.B. Sporen-Erkennung in 1000facher Vergrößerung). In einem Pilz-Forum habe ich einen Beitrag mitverfolgt, in dem es um das Lidl-Mikro (und andere Mikros weiterer Anbieter mit sensationellen Preisen) ging, dort wurde für meinen Bereich dringengst davon abgeraten, da es wohl an der Helligkeit und Auflösungsqualität hapere. Stattdessen lieber ein Gebrauchtes mit Kreuztisch, zumindest mit Objektführer oder ein neues "Anständiges" kaufen, wurde geraten. Für Anfänger sowas wie z.B. hier: 
http://www.thilo-immel-optics.de/komplettmikroskope.htm
(keine Werbung, ich kenn den nicht,  geb nur den Link aus anderem Forum weiter)
Es ist wohl wie mit allen Hammer-Angeboten, irgendwo harkts immer, kann aber dennoch für die jeweiligen Ansprüche und Vorhaben genügen.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Moin
ne ich habe da ganz andere Sachen im Hinterkopf.
In erster Linie mal mit den Kindern irgendwas begucken, einfach mal das Interesse wecken. Sollte es ausbleiben, habe ich eben nicht teures Geld ausgegeben.
Aber natürlich will ich auch mal die Koi unter die Schuppen schauen können, ist ja ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt...


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe mich entschlossen, mir das Bresser zuzulegen. Im Teich kreucht und fleucht so einiges, was man mit blossem Auge nicht sehen kann. Für die Diagnostik bei Fischkrankheiten könnte sowas auch nützlich sein. Der Preis klingt fair. Und:

Ich habe eine Schwäche für Spielzeug!:crazy

Das Bresser halte ich für besser. Erstens habe ich mir dieses A*di-Traveller-Set im letzten Jahr schonmal angesehen. Das machte keinen guten Eindruck. Und nach einigen Wochen hatten die bei uns in der Filiale noch immer einige davon, dann aber heruntergesetzt auf 29,- Euronen. Das war's mir auch nicht wert.
Von Bresser habe ich für sagenhafte 14,95 (!) ein wirklich erstklassiges Fernglas ebenfalls im L*dl erworben. Superding für das Geld! Wenn das Mikroskop nur halb so gut ist, ist es trotzdem ein guter Kauf. Wobei es das Teil mit besserer Ausstattung für wenig mehr Geld wohl auch im Fachgeschäft gibt. Also kein Grund, jetzt völlig verrückt den Laden zu stürmen und sich am Wühltisch zu prügeln...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Moin, 
da ich sowas ja auch suche, werde ich Morgen auch das Lidl-Teil holen. Ich denke bei 60€ kann man ja nicht so viel falsch machen.

 

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## koimen (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hallo Mitglieder

Ich habe bereits gekauft >>>>>>>>bei A*di......bin absolut zufrieden für die wenige Einsätze die geplant sind.....wollte nicht ein Vermögen dafür ausgeben (Das L*dl Angebot gibts bei uns in der Schweiz nicht). Der USB Anschluss ist wirklich cool....funzt auch tiptop....werde da sicher mal eine Probe ins Forum stellen. Werde aber zuerst noch den entsprechenden Kurs besuchen im Frühjahr.

PS: Ralf wer die Wahl hat die Qual   entscheide dich aber mal....hehehe vor Weihnachten noch....den Kindern zuliebe!! Oder Kauf doch denen lieber was zum spielen.....Rennbahn oderso.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*



> Oder Kauf doch denen lieber was zum spielen.....Rennbahn oderso.



...und womit soll ich dann spielen ?  die Kinder lassen mich da ja nicht ran...

Ne meine Frau wagt morgen den Versuch bei Lidl.... dann mal schauen.


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hallo ra_ll_ik,

dann treffen sich unsere Frauen ungefähr genau jetzt gerade bei L*dl am Wühltisch...

Stell Dir vor: Es ist noch eines da...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Moin
Meine Frau hat das Rennen gewonnen. Das Teil liegt gut verstaut in meinem Kleiderschrank....Kinder sind ja soooo mistrauisch....


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Verdammt!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Sodele,
hab mir auch das Lidlteil geholt. Ist schon ne spannende Geschichte. Muss ich doch gleich mal von meinen Aquariumbabys einen Abstrich machen. Mal sehen ob und was man da findet.

Nein, mach ich natürlich nicht, ist ja alles OK  

Aber :
Hat jemand Referenzbilder ? 
Wenn man was findet sollte man ja auch wissen was man gefunden hat  

Hier mal ein Demobild vom Fliegenbeinchen, lag da als Probe bei





Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Hinnerk (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hi,

das vom Lidl ( 129,- €) hab ich gerade getestet. 
Ist sehr gut!

Nun mal los....

LG
Hinnerk


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Nee, 59,99€

Ich hab da auch nur eins gesehen


Uwe


----------



## Hinnerk (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hi Uwe,

klick mal.

http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20071213.p.Schueler_Mikroskop_mit_Display.ar5

Grüßle
Jörg


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Ja, eben. 59,99€ 

Oder überseh ich da was ?


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Ach übrigens, das Fernglas ist für das Geld ebenfalls sehr OK!
Habe ich schon im letzten Jahr gekauft...


----------



## Hinnerk (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Uwe,
das mag ich jetzt kaum glauben. Geh bitte mal auf die Lidl Seite ( nicht Feinkost Albrecht) und gebe als  Filiale die PLZ 72469 an.

Hinnerk


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Hi.

Schaut Euch mal das Pic an.. bei Hinnerk ist das wirklich ein anderes.  Hätt ich jetzt auch nicht für möglich gehalten....



Ein einfaches Objekt zum herumexperimentieren ist die dünne Zwischenschale einer Zwiebel. Auch etwas Kartoffelstärke sollte gut aussehen - weiß allerdings nicht, ob man da auch ohne Anfärben was erkennt.
Chloroplasten der grünen Blätter sehen auch interessant aus.
Nehmt doch einfach mal Flüssigkeiten/halbdurchsichtige natürliche Materialien, die Ihr so findet!

Empfehlenswert sind auch noch diese Threads:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1415/?q=mikroskop
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14752
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1010/?q=mikroskop


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Bin auf der Lidl-Seite. Kostet überall 59,99€  


Uwe

Versteh ich jetzt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Mikroskop, welches ist die bessere Wahl?*

Prima, Danke Annett.

Unglaublich


LG
Uwe


----------

